# .220 swift bullets



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

OK, you guys out there that shoot the .220 swift or the 22-250, Please give your opinion. I shoot a swift improved - meaning that I can normally load up bullets that produce more velocity than a standard swift. What I am not sure of, is which bullet will produce (generally) less pelt damage on coyotes? The 40 gr. ballistic tip, the 50 gr. BT, or the 55 gr. BT? I say generally, because I realize that it will depend on several factors. I hope there are several of you with actual experience who can offer your first hand experience. Please consider that these bullets will be moving near max. velocities. Danny, I know you are one with experience. What say you? Anybody? Thanks in advance for your opinion. :bowdown:


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I have shot a Swift for years. they will tear hell out of anything you hit with them. They are not for the fur trader. You want less pelt damage get you a Hornet or 222.


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks, I too shoot and prefer the smaller calibers for fur, but I do shoot the swift sometimes when others hunting with me are using my other guns. So I specifically need to know about the swift and the various weight BT bullets loaded for the swift. Thanks again. :sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

What's the farthest effective range for the Hornet? How effective are they for coyotes? How do they do on groundhogs?
:sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

All I have shot so far in my 250 is the 50 gr v-max (moly). It is leaving the muzzle at a real consistent 3915. Have not shot a coyote.....yet, but I blows a jack rabbit completely in half, and on one, all I found was a single leg.

Based on experience with other calibers with the ballistic tips, I'd expect one heck of a lot of damage from that bullet. For the least amount of damage, I would expect the Barnes TSX to be at or near the best, as well as being extremely deadly. I intend to try some of them soon.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

kdog, I always used 55 gr soft points out of a Swift or 250. I'd have to agree, they usually put big holes in em. 
I've been shooting a 223 WSSM, about the same thing as a Swift or a 250, but been using 64 gr bullets at 3600 fps. Kills coyotes dead on the spot, but they don't seem to want to exit. Not many big holes. 
Overall, I believe the heavier bullet is better on pelts, just my opinion.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i would THINK the 40gr would be the most fur friendly. i shot alot of dogs with them out of my hornet, and they dont make an exit hole, and thats a full 1200 fps slower than a swift, so i would say theyll have even less a chance of making an exit at those velocities. know people shoot them out of 223s because they are good on pelts, and i would think it wouldnt be to hard to load them down to around 3500fps in a swift. this is all theoretical, and you will have to do some more research and try it to find out for sure.


----------

